# Confused about Morritt's Cayman



## Retired to Travel (Apr 27, 2015)

The websites, both Morritts and TUG, imply that all units are oceanfront.  We declined a trade several times and then accepted the Reef, next door, and we are happily here right now:whoopie:.  From what we see there are several buildings at Morritt's which have no view at all.  Am I missing something?  The beach is beautiful but I wouldn't want to accept a parking lot view.  I notice II has more than one resort code, so do we need to specify?

Thanks for any insight which might help us in a future trade.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 27, 2015)

Morrits Grand is Ocean Front while Morrits Tortuga is not. The view of Morrits Tortuga is swimming pool.

Bill


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 27, 2015)

Retired to Travel said:


> The websites, both Morritts and TUG, imply that all units are oceanfront.  We declined a trade several times and then accepted the Reef, next door, and we are happily here right now:whoopie:.  From what we see there are several buildings at Morritt's which have no view at all.  Am I missing something?  The beach is beautiful but I wouldn't want to accept a parking lot view.  I notice II has more than one resort code, so do we need to specify?
> 
> Thanks for any insight which might help us in a future trade.



Hi, I am a multi week owner.

Morritts Grand is the two oceanfront buildings the farthest away from the reef. It has its own separate RCI and II code. There are one and two bedroom units. If you trade in there, you are guaranteed ocean front. 

Morritts Tortuga consists of 9 buildings surrounding two pools, one wooden oceanfront building right next to the reef and the concrete oceanfront "Seaside" building between the wooden building and the main office/restaurant. It has its own RCI and II code. The newest building, the Londoner, is on the other side of the office /restaurant before the Grand Buildings. It is part of Morrits Tortuga Club but the management has convinced II to give it its own code. But if you trade into The Morritts Tortuga Club, you can be in any of the 12 buildings. They are renovating the poolside buildings, 4 out of 9 are done/almost done. 

For guaranteed oceanfront building, trade into the Grand. 
And there are no parking lot views, unlike say the Marriott Aruba Surf Club, it is the ocean or one of the two pools. 

HTH


----------



## Retired to Travel (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Seems like MTD is the choice for us.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 4, 2015)

I traded into Morritts before they had the Grand. I specifically asked for as closed to ocean as I could and first floor as I have bad leg and can't do stairs. I ended up the fartherest away and had the parking lot view.  They said they had no other rooms available, so just stayed by the beach.  shaggy


----------

